# Tanker Operation Anomolies



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Would be interested to here from other members about subject matter.
Views on Direct line, Ring Main, Free flow etc,. Also stripping Eductor, strip Vac etc and the many weird and wonderful systems which sometimes just did not do the job.
Recall a big delay in Ras Tanura in the early 71 on one of NBCs when the ship/shore difference was -240 M/T on 316000.00 M/T. Less of a problem when the 0.5% was exceeded.


----------



## gas_chief (May 6, 2007)

At Ras Tanura and Juaymah, we used EDP. So the figures were exchanged as soon as we left the SBM/berth, and if it was ok we headed out of the channel. The B/L's were signed by the agent. But even then, we frequently got held up for our figures. I remember a pilot telling me to change the figues by a ton and radio it back in. And it did work. I believe the chaps ashore took some time getting their figures and if the ship's figures came in real quick, this was the standard reply, "Please recheck figues".


----------

